# configuracion darlington, como funciona?



## alco79ar (Jul 6, 2006)

Hola amigos, hace unos dias he caido en esta duda, y por mas ke pruebo y pruebo en el protoboard no alcanzo a entender como funciona, se ke se usa para amplificar señales y tb he visto ka tb se usa para amplificar amperajes. por favor, si pueden escribir sobre la configuracion darlington en un lenguaje sencillo les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

Bueno, primero, los amperajes no se amplifican, en todo caso se amplifica una corriente.

La corriente de colector IC es hFE (ganancia de corriente) veces la corriente de base IB. Suponiendo un hFE=100 y una corriente de base IB=1uA, la corriente de colector será IC=100uA. La corriente de emisor será la suma de las corrientes de base y de colector, o sea
IE = IB+IC
IE = 101uA
Si observas, la corriente de base prácticamente no aporta gran corriente a la corriente total del emisor, por eso se dice que IE es aproximadamente igual a IC.

Ahora, observá que el emisor del 1º transistor esta conectado a la base del segundo. Suponé que este 2º transistor tiene un hFE igual que el primero (100). La corriente de base de este 2º transistor es la corriente de emisor del 1º, o sea 100uA aproximadamente. ¿Qué corriente de colector circula por el 2º transistor?

IC2 = hFE * IB2
IC2 = 100 * 100uA = 10mA

Bueno, comparemos la corriente de colector del 2º transistor con la corriente de base del 1º

IC2/IB1 = 10000uA / 1uA = 10000

Esos 10000 es la ganancia de corriente de este par darlington. Hay encapsulados que adentro tienen dos transistores conectados en esta configuración y sirven para amplificar pequeñisimas señales dado la elevada ganancia de corriente que tienen.

Fijate que la ganancia de corriente de esta configuracion es el producto de la ganancia del 1º transistor y la del 2º

hFE1 * hFE2 = 100 * 100 = 10000

Fijate que son configuraciones muy sensibles ya que una pequeña corriente en la base del 1º produce una gran corriente de colector en el 2º y es muy fácil saturar el segundo transistor con por ejemplo 100uA de base en el 1º. De todas maneras esto depende de las características de los transistores.


----------



## magl (Abr 13, 2009)

Si el 1º transistor es un fototransistor. ¿Podría un exceso de luz aumentar tanto la corriente de colector del 2ºTransistor, por ejemplo, un BC548B, que haga que se queme?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 14, 2009)

Depende de la ganacia del fototransistor, si es mucha tienes que colocar una resistencia en la base del 548 para que no se sobresature. Tendrías que buscar el datasheet de fototransistor para saber la ganancia y hacer calculos, pero en principio no tendría que haber problema.
saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 14, 2009)

Si se monta como darlington no tiene que quemarse por la corriente de base. Revisa como funciona y verás.


----------

